# Rothaus-Bike-Marathon Cup 2007 - Wer ist dabei ?



## roba (17. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

beim Rothaus Bike-Marathon Cup gibt es auch eine 2er-Team-Wertung. Darum haben Tobi-161 und ich uns entschlossen als gemeinsames Team auf der Mitteldistanz zu starten.

Wer ist sonst noch als 2er-Team dabei? Vorallem die Baden-Württemberger sind ja gefragt, oder lasst Ihr Euch gerne die Butter vom Brot von uns Bayern runterholen 

Termine:

06.05.07 Forstman, Kirchen-Hausen
02.09.07 Hegau-Marathon, Singen


Weitere Info`s gibt es unter www.sog-sport.de


----------



## lopeng (23. April 2007)

Bin auch dabei! Kannst du, oder sonst wer, mir was zur 58er Strecke sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (24. April 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Kannst du, oder sonst wer, mir was zur 58er Strecke sagen?




Klar, ich kann dir was zur Strecke sagen.

Die Strecke ist technisch nicht sonderlich schwer. Wie bei uns üblich ein ständiges auf und ab. Zwischendurch kommen ein paar Singletrails. Aber alle kein großes Problem. Wenns nass ist -leider wars das die letzten Jahre- ist der Untergrund teilweise etwas schmierig. Besonders die Wiesenabfahrt vor dem Ziel ist dann etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle ist auch nochmals so ne Stelle die etwas tricki ist. Leider waren dort rechts und linke zwei tiefe Löcher, so dass nur die Mitte wirklich fahrbar war. Mir wurde das vom Streckenposten aber vorher gesagt und ich konnte mich drauf einstellen. Bei trockener Strecke aber alles sehr gut zu fahren.

@roba, ich fahre dieses Jahr nur in Kirchenhausen mit, Singen werde ich terminlich wohl nicht schaffen.


----------



## lopeng (29. April 2007)

Hab mich bereits vor über einer Woche da angemeldet und auch Kohle überwiesen, bisher bin ich aber noch nicht in der Startliste, noch habe ich irgendeine Bestädigung erhalten!? Ist das bei denen so üblich dass es da etwas planlos zugeht?


----------



## roba (30. April 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Hab mich bereits vor über einer Woche da angemeldet und auch Kohle überwiesen, bisher bin ich aber noch nicht in der Startliste, noch habe ich irgendeine Bestädigung erhalten!? Ist das bei denen so üblich dass es da etwas planlos zugeht?



Die Starterliste ist Stand 20.04.. Aktualisieren die von Sog-Sport scheinbar nur alle zwei Wochen


----------



## lopeng (30. April 2007)

Na ist ja super! Dann weiß ich noch nicht einmal ob meine Team Anmeldung durch ist, hab nämlich noch nicht einmal ne Bestädigung per eMail erhalten!
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## roba (30. April 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Na ist ja super! Dann weiß ich noch nicht einmal ob meine Team Anmeldung durch ist, hab nämlich noch nicht einmal ne Bestädigung per eMail erhalten!
> Bin mal gespannt.



Bestätigung per E-Mail gibt es glaube ich eh nicht Zur Sicherheit schicke ihnen doch einfach eine Mail. Sog-Sport antwortet eigentlich sehr schnell auf Anfragen. Jedenfalls ging es mir so bei meiner letzten Anfrage


----------



## roba (1. Mai 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich sonst noch als 2er-Team gemeldet ausser IBC DIMB Racing Team + IBC DIMB Racing Team BaWü? 
Ist leider aus der Meldeliste nicht ersichtlich. Wäre aber mal interessant.


----------



## Otzi (1. Mai 2007)

roba schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich sonst noch als 2er-Team gemeldet ausser IBC DIMB Racing Team + IBC DIMB Racing Team BaWü?
> Ist leider aus der Meldeliste nicht ersichtlich. Wäre aber mal interessant.




Team Otzberger    

d.h. meine Frau und ich, also Jungs, zieht euch warm an und blamiert euch nicht durch ein Mixed-Team... 


Gruß Norbert


----------



## Giant_Team (1. Mai 2007)

roba schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich sonst noch als 2er-Team gemeldet ausser IBC DIMB Racing Team + IBC DIMB Racing Team BaWü?
> Ist leider aus der Meldeliste nicht ersichtlich. Wäre aber mal interessant.



Auf der mittel oder der lang?   
Wir haben auch gemeldet und weder Bestätigung erhalten, noch stehn wir auf der Starterliste.


----------



## roba (2. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Auf der mittel oder der lang?
> Wir haben auch gemeldet und weder Bestätigung erhalten, noch stehn wir auf der Starterliste.




Wir sind auf der Mittleren gemeldet. Stand der Meldeliste ist der 20.04.. Seitdem ist sie nicht mehr aktualisiert worden Finde ich schon etwas schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (2. Mai 2007)

@ roba:
Wir haben auf der Langdistanz gemeldet. Hoffentlich enttäusch ich meinen Teamchef nicht


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab denen kürzlich mal gemailt und gefragt wieviele Teams gemeldet sind.
Z.zt. sind es 22 Teams
Bin dann mal gespannt ob die Teamwetung extra aufgeführt wird. 
Will schließlich wissen, was wir für Abstände zu den anderen Teams haben, bzw. Ranking.


----------



## roba (3. Mai 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Also ich hab denen kürzlich mal gemailt und gefragt wieviele Teams gemeldet sind.
> Z.zt. sind es 22 Teams
> Bin dann mal gespannt ob die Teamwetung extra aufgeführt wird.
> Will schließlich wissen, was wir für Abstände zu den anderen Teams haben, bzw. Ranking.



Soviele? Das ist ja krass Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das stimmt Habe auch schon zweimal angefragt aber nie dazu eine Antwort erhalten 

@giant-team
Ja dann mal viel Spass auf der Langstrecke Haben uns auf der Mitteldistanz angemeldet, da erfahrungsgemäß dort immer die meisten Teams gemeldet sind und da kommt natürlich mehr Spass auf  Lt. den Ergebnisslisten der letzten Jahre waren es auf der Langstrecke nicht gerade viele


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Mai 2007)

Und? Alle bereit für die Schlammschlacht morgen??


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. Mai 2007)

Kann erst morgen nach dem Rennen darauf ne Antwort geben


----------



## mspf (5. Mai 2007)

Wer kennt denn die Strecken-Beschaffenheit?
Ich schwanke bei der Reifenwahl noch zwischen LarsenTT und NobbyNic tendiere aber wegen der Wetterverhältnisse eher zum Nobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (5. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> tendiere aber wegen der Wetterverhältnisse eher zum Nobby...



ich würde den NN nehmen. Ist zwar fast alles Waldautobahn, aber zwischen drin sind ein paar schmierige Stellen. Besonders die Wiesenabfahrt vor dem Ziel ist seifig. Die ist zwar kurz, aber wenn's einen auf die Schn**tze legt ist das egal. Vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle ist auch noch so ein Abschnitt, da hat sich mein Kollege letztes Jahr mit seinem TT abgelegt und seinen Rahmen geschrottet. Vor allem hat der Bodes da sone Konsistenz, dass sich der Reifen gerne zusetzt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Mai 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Und? Alle bereit für die Schlammschlacht morgen??



Hi

Tja, hatte eigentlich auf trockene staubige Tracks gehofft und bin bißchen demotiviert, naja solangs bloß net !!! so heavy wird wie Furtwangen 2005!    Des war scho krass, zwar irgendwie auf spezielle Art auch wieder cool.  

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Mai 2007)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> ich würde den NN nehmen. Ist zwar fast alles Waldautobahn, aber zwischen drin sind ein paar schmierige Stellen. Besonders die Wiesenabfahrt vor dem Ziel ist seifig. Die ist zwar kurz, aber wenn's einen auf die Schn**tze legt ist das egal. Vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle ist auch noch so ein Abschnitt, da hat sich mein Kollege letztes Jahr mit seinem TT abgelegt und seinen Rahmen geschrottet. Vor allem hat der Bodes da sone Konsistenz, dass sich der Reifen gerne zusetzt.



Hi 


Ich hab ne Kombi aus Ralph (hinten) und NN (vorn) aufgezogen. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 33425 (5. Mai 2007)

komme gerade aus Hausen zurück. Ich hab mich dort mit einem der Motorradfahrer unterhalten, der die Strecke gerade abgefahren ist. Wie ich erwartet habe ist die Sache schön schmierig und seifig.
Vorsicht ist auf den Abfahrten vor der letzten Verpflegung, so nach ca. 46 km, und kurz vor dem Ziel geboten. Der Rest sollte kein so großes Thema sein. 

Ich habe übrigens V/H Michelin XLs drauf, die sind vom Profil gleich wie die XCR MUD.  
Als ich losgefahren bin, kam gerade etwas die Sonne raus!!!! vielleicht ein gutes Ohmen für Morgen!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Mai 2007)

_Wie ich erwartet habe ist die Sache schön schmierig und seifig. 
_

 

_Vorsicht ist auf den Abfahrten vor der letzten Verpflegung, so nach ca. 46 km, und kurz vor dem Ziel geboten. Der Rest sollte kein so großes Thema sein. 
_

Naja ich fahre die 22er, aber die Wiesenabfahrt am Schluss hat man bei der ja auch, oder? (fahre morgen das erste Mal mit.)

_Ich habe übrigens V/H Michelin XLs drauf, die sind vom Profil gleich wie die XCR MUD.  
Als ich losgefahren bin, kam gerade etwas die Sonne raus!!!! vielleicht ein gutes Ohmen für Morgen!!!!!  
_

Hoffen wir das Beste! 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Blacky1 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
war um Welten besser als letztes Jahr.
Hatte NN drauf und so gut wie keine Probleme.

Auch die letzte Abfahrt war dieses Mal echt gut zu fahren.

Wie lief´s denn so bei euch?


www.bfpower.de


----------



## mspf (6. Mai 2007)

ja, ist prima gelaufen und der NN war genau die richtige Wahl!

Der Veranstalter sollte sich evtl. mal Gedanken machen, ob er bei nächsten mal nicht einen anderen Moderator anheuert. Die Stimmung, die der erzeugt hat, war unterirdisch!!!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (6. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter sollte sich evtl. mal Gedanken machen, ob er bei nächsten mal nicht einen anderen Moderator anheuert. Die Stimmung, die der erzeugt hat, war unterirdisch!!!



Zwangsweise habe ich vom Ziel aus das Rennen verfolgt.
Der Moderator hat nicht mal gemerkt, das der Sieger über 88km Mattias Bettinger ins Ziel fuhr und machte dafür den mangelden Beifall der Zuschauer verantwortlich !!!


----------



## Blacky1 (6. Mai 2007)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, der Sprecher war echt unglaublich und auch teilweise recht unverschämt.
Vorallem wie er die Fahrer, welche etwas später im Ziel waren, empfangen hat, war echt der Hammer.
So auf die Art: "Jetzt wird´s aber Zeit das ihr auch schon kommt".
Ich denke mal, jeder der ankommt ist ein Sieger und hat den nötigen Respekt für seine Leistung verdient. Es tut doch jeder was er kann, egal wie die Zeit am Ende aussieht.


www.bfpower.de


----------



## AS-R (6. Mai 2007)

Hab vom Speaker nicht viel mitbekommen, da ich gleich an die nächste Location musste. Aber NN war echt ertse Wahl, nur schon wegen der einen rutschigen Auffahrt. 

Aber wenn ein Speaker die Teilnehmer beleidigt, ist er am falschen Platz!

Was seid Ihr denn für Distanzen gefahren? Bei mir wars die Mittlere und ich war 2:06 langsamer als letztes Jahr, Riesenpfeiffe!

Muss glaub mal auf Hallenjojo wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Team Otzberger
> 
> d.h. meine Frau und ich, also Jungs, zieht euch warm an und blamiert euch nicht durch ein Mixed-Team...
> 
> ...



Tja, zumal die Mixed-Teams zusammen mir den reinen Männerteams gewertet werden, was natürlich besonders viel Sinn macht!    
Dann können sie sich das auch gleich sparen. Sagt einem vorher aber keiner!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

Der Sprecher war nicht so der Hit, vor allem die Frage für was sei ne Dämpferpumpe fand ich sehr angebracht! Dann noch die Vermutung sicher für die Federgabel... Saustark!!!
Reifen sind auf dem Kurs eigentlich doch eigentlich je leichter desto besser, die 3 superkurzen Trails spielen doch gar keine Rolle, zumal sie ja eh fast nur gradausgehen. Ich hatte Twister Supersonic (aus alten Zeiten) aufgezogen, die müssen ja auch irgendwann runtergefahren werden und für den Kurs reichen sie wirklich aus, selbst wenns ein bischen schlammig ist. Und die beiden Reifen wiegen in etwas soviel wie ein 2,25" Nobby Nic. Aber das ist sicher Geschmacksache bei steinigen Trails würde ich sie nie fahren, aber bei sowas wie gestern mach ich das schon seit 4 Jahren und immer ohne Platten oder Sturz...


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> Hab vom Speaker nicht viel mitbekommen, da ich gleich an die nächste Location musste. Aber NN war echt ertse Wahl, nur schon wegen der einen rutschigen Auffahrt.
> 
> Aber wenn ein Speaker die Teilnehmer beleidigt, ist er am falschen Platz!
> 
> ...



Der Sprecher war definitiv die falsche Wahl!
Nun ja, ich bin mit meinem Twister die rutschige Auffahrt komplett gefahren - ausserdem laufend wäre man auch nicht langsamer, deshalb tät ich keinen Grobstoller bei einem ansonsten leichten Rennen aufziehen. Vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas penibler, aber ein Reifen der 50%-100% mehr wiegt hält auf Asphalt und festem Untergrund definitiv auf, und zwar viel mehr als das bischen was ich bei Kurven oder Abfahrten verliere. Ich finde die ganzen Magzine übertreiben diesbezüglich, nur noch möglichst breit und möglichst grobstollig. Klar ist der Nobby Nic super, im Gelände, grad im Herbst oder Frühjahr wenns richtig rutschig oder auch sehr steinig ist (Gardasee) - aber beim Forestman ist das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen - naja immer auch Geschmacksache, wenn man immer den selben Reifen fährt muss man sich nicht umstellen beim Verhalten, aber ich denke man verschenkt dann auch etwas Zeit.
2:06 langsamer auf der mittleren? Dann handelt es sich hier aber um Minuten und Sekunden - oder? ))


----------



## Otzi (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, zumal die Mixed-Teams zusammen mir den reinen Männerteams gewertet werden, was natürlich besonders viel Sinn macht!
> Dann können sie sich das auch gleich sparen. Sagt einem vorher aber keiner!



Das war schon eine ziemliche Unverschämtheit. Habe den SOG-Chef noch vor der Siegerehrung darauf hingewiesen, daß man bei 5 Mixed-Teams die wohl auch getrennt werten kann (wie es in der Ausschreibung auch steht und früher schon bei einem (!) Mixed-Team praktiziert wurde). Er meinte dann, er würde sich die Ergebnisliste nochmal anschauen... Passiert ist natürlich nichts.

Forestman war vor 4 - 5 Jahren mal eine Super Veranstaltung, da sind Größen wie Karl Platt oder Mannie Heymans mitgefahren, Moderator war  Stephan Saalscheider , da war noch Stimmung im Saal.

Ich denke, ich werde mir nächstes Jahr die Anreise an den Bodensee sparen.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Das war schon eine ziemliche Unverschämtheit. Habe den SOG-Chef noch vor der Siegerehrung darauf hingewiesen, daß man bei 5 Mixed-Teams die wohl auch getrennt werten kann (wie es in der Ausschreibung auch steht und früher schon bei einem (!) Mixed-Team praktiziert wurde). Er meinte dann, er würde sich die Ergebnisliste nochmal anschauen... Passiert ist natürlich nichts.
> 
> Forestman war vor 4 - 5 Jahren mal eine Super Veranstaltung, da sind Größen wie Karl Platt oder Mannie Heymans mitgefahren, Moderator war  Stephan Saalscheider , da war noch Stimmung im Saal.
> 
> ...



Ja, meine Freundin war auch beim Veranstalter und hat sich beschwert, aber ich hab ihr gleich gesagt, das bringt nix. Ausserdem hat sie genörgelt, dass es noch nichtmal mehr Pasta nach dem Rennen gibt, obwohl ja der Preis gestiegen ist, macht aber wohl auch keinen Sinn. Sinnvoll wäre nur ein Wegbleiben vom Rennen, das würde ggf. bei großen Stückzahlen was bewirken.
Naja das Rennen war für mich eh nur ein Test, ausserdem wollte ich mal mit unserem Jungster fahren, der macht taktisch noch so einige Fehler. Und es ist halt nur ne Stunde zu fahren, das machts auch etwas reizvoller, aber Du hast völlig recht, früher war das ne deutlich bessere Veranstaltung - aber SOG hat eh gewaltig abgebaut...


----------



## Blacky1 (8. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, man muß sich echt überlegen ob es sich dafür überhaupt lohnt nach Singen zu fahren.
War ja mal vor Jahren alles in allem ein echt nettes Event, aber inzwischen ist das ganze recht lieblos organisiert.
Syder hat zumindest immer noch Stimmung gebracht, aber nun ist ja nicht mal mehr das geboten.

ww.bfpower.de


----------



## roba (8. Mai 2007)

Hier mal die korrekte Rangliste der Mitteldistanz:
(der Veranstalter bringts ja nicht auf die Reihe)

*Herren*

1.  Kona1 National/Bike  - 04:19:33 
2.  Kona3 National/Bike  - 04:36:31 
3.  Werners Rad Shop  - 04:54:19 
4.  IBC DIMB Racing Team -  05:29:36 
5.  Uli Rottlers Team2 P  - 05:34:51 
6.  Team Maultäschle -  06:13:38 
7.  Team Low Rider -  06:19:41
8.  Die"Dicken" - 06:42:18 


*Mixed*

1. FXX Cube Hotels MTB -  04:49:51 
2. Team Otzberger -  05:07:23 
3. team-Woba.de -  05:09:46 
4. DuraZell -  06:00:59 
5. Uli Rottlers Team1 P -  06:15:53 
6. Fitness Treff Herten -  06:43:26


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Mai 2007)

Ich war seither 4mal dabei ausser letzten Sonntag. 
Der Forestman wurde zu einer immer beliebteren und bekannteren Veranstaltung zumal er auch terminlich ganz geschickt liegt. Aber der Zenit ist glaub überschritten.
Mit so einem Fazit von euch habe ich gerechnet. Vor allem das lieblose Darbieten fiel mir auch letztes Jahr auf. Allein wie schon der Start freigegeben wurde: Bei allen anderen Rennen ein Riesentamtam mit AC/DC, und hier so nach dem Motto "also, jetzt könnt ihr los, bis später dann"


----------



## Otzi (9. Mai 2007)

roba schrieb:


> Hier mal die korrekte Rangliste der Mitteldistanz:
> (der Veranstalter bringts ja nicht auf die Reihe)
> 
> *Herren*
> ...




das mit Männer- und Frauennamen ist schon manchmal schwierig zu unterscheiden, gell?   Aber bei Simon und Mark vom Team FXX Cube Hotels MTB handelt es sich glaube ich eindeutig um *Mitglieder * des männlichen Geschlechts. Als Teil des siegreichen "_Teams Otzberger_" sei mir diese kleine Korrektur erlaubt...  

Gruß Otzi

Herren

1. Kona1 National/Bike - 04:19:33
2. Kona3 National/Bike - 04:36:31
3. FXX Cube Hotels MTB - 04:49:51
4. Werners Rad Shop - 04:54:19
5. IBC DIMB Racing Team - 05:29:36
6. Uli Rottlers Team2 P - 05:34:51
7. Team Maultäschle - 06:13:38
8. Team Low Rider - 06:19:41
9. Die"Dicken" - 06:42:18


Mixed

1. Team Otzberger - 05:07:23
2. team-Woba.de - 05:09:46
3. DuraZell - 06:00:59
4. Uli Rottlers Team1 P - 06:15:53
5. Fitness Treff Herten - 06:43:26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Blacky1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, man muß sich echt überlegen ob es sich dafür überhaupt lohnt nach Singen zu fahren.
> War ja mal vor Jahren alles in allem ein echt nettes Event, aber inzwischen ist das ganze recht lieblos organisiert.
> Syder hat zumindest immer noch Stimmung gebracht, aber nun ist ja nicht mal mehr das geboten.
> 
> ww.bfpower.de



Singen bin ich noch nie gefahren, in der Zeit gibts auch viele andere Rennen, der Forestman passt halt gut in die Vorbereitungszeit, da gibts noch nicht so viel andere Rennen, vor allem nicht so nah bei mir...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> das mit Männer- und Frauennamen ist schon manchmal schwierig zu unterscheiden, gell?   Aber bei Simon und Mark vom Team FXX Cube Hotels MTB handelt es sich glaube ich eindeutig um *Mitglieder * des männlichen Geschlechts. Als Teil des siegreichen "_Teams Otzberger_" sei mir diese kleine Korrektur erlaubt...
> 
> Gruß Otzi
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob nun Simon Scheible oder Mark Böttger weiblich sind, kam einfach nicht drauf!!! ))
Und den Sieg haste mir zu verdanken  Aber ich gönne ihn Dir, mir war es wichtiger unseren Team-Jüngsten mal über die Strecke zu bringen, er braucht noch etwas taktische Unterstützung.
Aber wenns drum geht den Veranstalter mal auf den Schwachsinn hinzuweisen, bin ich gerne mit dabei! Wobei das wie gesagt vmtl. eh nix bringt...


----------



## Otzi (9. Mai 2007)

ich habe SOG schon gemailt, als Antwort kam sowas wie "in der Ausschreibung keine Mixedwertung aufgeführt". So ein Schwachsinn.  Schreib denen ruhig auch mal, sollen sehen, was für einen Unsinn die veranstalten...


Gruß Otzi


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> ich habe SOG schon gemailt, als Antwort kam sowas wie "in der Ausschreibung keine Mixedwertung aufgeführt". So ein Schwachsinn.  Schreib denen ruhig auch mal, sollen sehen, was für einen Unsinn die veranstalten...
> 
> Gruß Otzi



Hey, Ausschreibung hin oder her, die Leute an der Anmeldung haben uns als Mixed-Team eingetragen, wenns keine Wertung gibt, warum sagt man das nicht einfach??? So ein Blödsinn!
Ich schreib auch was!


----------



## Sascha9289 (9. Mai 2007)

War mein erstes MTB-Rennen
Lief einfach genial.. nur leider war ich zu spät am Start und habe dadurch sehr viel Zeit verloren. Doch bin sehr zufreiden mit meiner Leistung gewesen. Als nächstes kommt jetzt Offenburg. Ich bin nämlich jetzt heiß auf Rennen!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> War mein erstes MTB-Rennen
> Lief einfach genial.. nur leider war ich zu spät am Start und habe dadurch sehr viel Zeit verloren. Doch bin sehr zufreiden mit meiner Leistung gewesen. Als nächstes kommt jetzt Offenburg. Ich bin nämlich jetzt heiß auf Rennen!!



Na dann viel Spaß!!! Aber so arg viel hast Du hier nicht verloren, das Starterfeld war klein und die Wege breit genug zum aufholen, in anderen Rennen tut das Starten von hinten mehr weh...
Offenburg wird hier bestimmt auch etwas anders, ich denke (bin noch nie selbst gefahren) da ist das Feld größer und auch alles etwas andes organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (9. Mai 2007)

ja das stimmt zwar... aber es war die ersten Kilometer ein riesen Chaos im hitneren Feld. Da habe ich schon ein paar Minuten verloren als wenn ich von anfang an vorne dabei gewesen wäre. Das hat mich dann schon Plätze gekostet. Aber die Platzierung ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache ich war mit meiner Leistung zufrieden. Und das war ich sogar sehr. Schließlich hat das ja auch was das Feld von hinten aufzuräumen


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ja das stimmt zwar... aber es war die ersten Kilometer ein riesen Chaos im hitneren Feld. Da habe ich schon ein paar Minuten verloren als wenn ich von anfang an vorne dabei gewesen wäre. Das hat mich dann schon Plätze gekostet. Aber die Platzierung ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache ich war mit meiner Leistung zufrieden. Und das war ich sogar sehr. Schließlich hat das ja auch was das Feld von hinten aufzuräumen



Naja vorne hats in der ersten Kurve schon gekracht (irgendwo direkt hinter mir) das hat auch für Verzug gesorgt - befürchte ich. Aber ich bin früher auch von hinten gefahren, für die Psyche ist es fast besser von hinten aufzurollen und nach dem Rennen ein gutes Gefühl zu haben, und vor allem sich nicht zu überfordern, sonst geht der Spaß verloren. Wenn die Zeiten dann mal stimmen, kann man immer noch probieren mal vorne mitzufahren. In den ersten Jahren hab ich das bleiben lassen, durchkommen und sich verbessern war 1. Devise.


----------



## * Simon * (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand eine Ahnung, wer dort die Bilder gemacht hat?

Ich kann es leider nicht mehr finden. Und Google hat auch keine Ergebnisse gebracht, geschweige denn die Seite von Sog Sports.

Danke


----------



## lopeng (8. Juli 2007)

* Simon * schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat noch jemand eine Ahnung, wer dort die Bilder gemacht hat?
> 
> ...



http://www.sog-sport.de/

http://www.jumpixx.de/site/events.php?action=show&id=6


----------



## * Simon * (8. Juli 2007)

Danke


----------

